# OCD Flashlights



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a vent about flashlights. My dh is OCD. He gets fixations on "things" and one is flashlights. He has no LESS than 15 flashlights, and they are ALL that fancy metal type, WITH little cloth holders; each one has it's own holder and the flashlights are of various sizes, shapes and colors.

Today he looked in a specific spot for a specific flashlight and the holder was there, but not the flashlight. OMG

Well, you would have thought the sky had fallen! The first 15 years we were married, his griping and grumbling tantrum about "his" flashlight would have sent me scurrying around looking for the [email protected] flashlight in order to STOP his fussing and fuming. Anymore I just  and casually start opening drawers and cabinets because I know for certain I will find another one. 

He stores them all over the house like a freaking squirrel hiding nuts! I told him today, there are a dozen in this house....he says: "BUT I want THAT one...it BELONGS in THAT spot...".

I wish I had the money for all the things he has bought that he is obsessed with. One type flashlight had HALOGEN and non-halogen; I mean this flashlight was small, but it would burn out your eyeballs if someone pointed it at your eyes. 

Well, dh had gotten into bed one night and turned off the lights. I was in the bath brushing my teeth, heading to bed, I opened the bath door, shut off the bath light, and dh flips on this freaking flash light and shines it in my eyes, and says "Isn't it cool?". He had taken it to bed with him.

He did this for nearly two weeks, he would take it to bed and play with it, "on-off, on-off". 

He would drive me nuts if I let him....he had it under the covers playing with it, and asked me if it was bright enough to see it through the comforter.

Flashlights. It isn't as IF we live in the woods or on some dark end street or on some farm where we need flashlights galore. It isn't as if he is a hunter and camper and needs them. He just buys them. 

Oh, life with an obsessed man.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

oh your husband does have ocd doesn't he and good for you for being patient with him.

ocd presents as relentlessness to those who don't have it.

you must love your husband very much because you're trying to negotiate his ocd in your marriage.

but maybe you're losing patience.

understand when it comes to marital difficulties there are many on this forum, in the world, who would trade places with you in a heartbeat.

listen: you've chosen him for better or worse, he has ocd, if that's the worst, many would say you're doing ok.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

He also has obsession with these particular folding knives. He buys them, they are $35.00 each! He has six right now, just stacked in a neat pile, in the original boxes on his dresser....

He also has compulsions. To dash to the store. If I am looking for something in the frig, he will say: "Do you need me to go to the store?"  I am just LOOKING in the frig...

OR if he cannot find something he will look one place, if he can't find it...he runs off to the store! 

If one of the sons says: "I have a craving for..." My dh runs off to the store!  

I am not kidding! I wanted to live in the country, way out of town. DH fought me and fought me and won't move out to the country. I LOVE the country, I have large dog (see profile).

DH says: "There is no store out there....". Probably best we don't live in the country because the way he runs to the store four or five times a DAY (am not joking) our petrol bill would be enormous.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

so, what do you want?

what do you want to do?

and understand i rarely use question marks.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

It is a nice change of pace to read a lighthearted story.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

RC, some times relentlessness is just relentlessness, too.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Am just venting, I suppose. At the absurdity of it all.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

frack! I lost my whole post... grrr.... Well I guess i'm not so OCD as I would post it again


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

snix11 said:


> frack! I lost my whole post... grrr.... Well I guess i'm not so OCD as I would post it again


 U so funny snix


----------

